# Ultimate urban outdoor tractor



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Live in a neighborhood where it is dangerous to sit openly on a tractor? Then this might be for you! Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2487963515&category=80765


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

How about a bunch of us chip in and buy it? Then we could take turns using it.
Rodster
:jumpropeb


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Think we could fabricate a 3-pt lift and PTO for it?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

joe looks like just the thing you need to clear up that neighbors house with:furious: :furious:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Bontai Joe + 1 Armored tractor= no mutant neighbors. Whaddya think?army


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought about it, but it wouldn't be hard for the local police to figure out the crime. I'm gonna have to be more discrete than that. :quiet:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah joe.. but it would be worth the 8500$ just to see the looks on their slack jawed faces as you drove the tank over to their yard...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah it would...



But the cannon isn't real, just a lamp post...



but with a couple of propane bottles and some hose, maybe it could be a flame thrower? (Just joking here! Honest!)


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

you could paint "PEACH PROTECTOR" on the side and park it near the trees!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carm _
> *you could paint "PEACH PROTECTOR" on the side and park it near the trees! *


:furious: :furious: 

Better chain it to one of the trees and electrify it or they'll harvest it as well.


Mark


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, being made of common parts you just might walk out the door one morning to find it up on blocks and completely stripped!!
:furious: :furious: 

waynl


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

waynl,
You've MET my neighbors! Or ones just like them...


the inbred, webfooted, snaggle toothed, swamp smelling, spam sucking, trailer trash. Below is a family genetic line!

ig: :monkey:   :serta:


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *waynl,
> You've MET my neighbors! Or ones just like them...
> 
> ...


Must be like them, yours apparently have at least one tooth   

These guys were so bad, one would attract you to the front door while another snuck in the back to steal your dinner!#[email protected]$:


----------

